
Show HN: Dell Outlet stock notification service - JosephRedfern
http://outletmeknow.redfern.me/
======
JosephRedfern
I realised that there may be a gap in the market for a tool like this after
writing a quick python script that helped me find a laptop for my brother.

This is a fairly early prototype of such a service -- it's written in Python
(Django) with celery and celerybeat handling the stock checking. I'd like to
add more features, like being able to filter by machine spec or condition --
if there's any interest then that'll come shortly.

At some point I might try and get some beer tokens by joining an affiliate
scheme and getting a few percent on every sale, but for the time being I
thought I'd get this out there ASAP to try and assess how much use this kind
of thing would be to people.

I've open source the code here:
[https://github.com/josephredfern/OutletMeKnow](https://github.com/josephredfern/OutletMeKnow).
It's fairly rough, any comments/contributions would be welcomed.

Oh, and SSL is coming imminently. LetsEncrypt's new rate limits have caused a
bit of a delay but it's on the way. [edit: now live]

